# Albimo Channel cat



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

Im looking for a few decemt size Albino channel cats for my pond.10'' or bigger.Im loctaed in Williamsburg.Do you know of any fish farms that have them?Or where I could get some?Thanks

Jimmy


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I had some for a while, I got them from Jones Fish just outside of Cinncy.


----------



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

leupy said:


> I had some for a while, I got them from Jones Fish just outside of Cinncy.


They seem to only have like 3'' ones if any when I go there.


----------

